# ATV en 6.2.1 erreur jailbreak



## labasritas (23 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour
mon apple TV jailbreaké s'est planté il y a une semaine.
j'ai du passer par itune pour restorer.
maintenant je suis en *6.2.1* (je ne sais plus en quelle version j'étais avant)

donc j'essaye de refaire le jailbreak.
j'ai téléchargé seas0npass Version *0.9.7 (865)* qui semble être valide pour 6.2.1
j'ai un Mac *EI Capitan 10.11.2 *et si j'ai bien compris seas0npass est compatible avec EI Capitan.
j'ai *itune 12.3.2.35*

j'ai donc suivi le process de jailbreak telque indiqué
le fichier téléchargé est *AppleTV2,1_5.3_10B809-Restore.ipsw*

mais ca fait deja deux fois qu'a la fin du processus j'ai un message d'erreur qui indique :
"Firmware restore Failed"

est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
merci d'avance


----------



## labasritas (23 Décembre 2015)

apres plusieurs essais finalement ça a marché
j'ai eu le message de "Firmware restore successful"
ce qu ej'ai pu aussi voir le log de seas0npass :

2_015-12-23 07:35:41.983 Seas0nPass[10131:2815076] finished with status: Successful
2015-12-23 07:35:41.983 Seas0nPass[10131:2815076] Firmware restore successful!
2015-12-23 07:35:41.000 Seas0nPass[10131:160b]: Unregistering client ID 1
2015-12-23 07:35:42.000 Seas0nPass[10131:be6f]: Looking up device with muxID:10
2015-12-23 07:35:42.000 Seas0nPass[10131:be6f]: Muxed device disconnected
2015-12-23 07:35:42.000 Seas0nPass[10131:be6f]: RestoreOS mode device disconnected
2015-12-23 07:45:41.365 Seas0nPass[10131:2815076] last used bundle: AppleTV2,1_5.3_10B809
2015-12-23 07:46:28.728 Seas0nPass[10131:2815076] last used bundle: AppleTV2,1_5.3_10B809_

mais quand j'ai connecté ATV a ma télé le logo apple a apparu pendant quelque secondes et puis plus rien un écran noir 
et le la lumiere de ATV qui clignote.


----------



## labasritas (23 Décembre 2015)

est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?
merci


----------



## labasritas (23 Décembre 2015)

je pense avoir trouvé d'ou vient le probleme
je fais un essai et si ça marche je reviens expliquer


----------



## labasritas (23 Décembre 2015)

je suis au bord de crise. SVP quelqu'un peut m'aider.

Ce que j'ai fait c'est :
dans Seas0naPass  icon Create IPSW j'ai click droit et j'ai choisi 6.2.1  11D258.
le process a fonctionné correctement jusqu'au bout avec le message : 
23/12/2015 19:35:56 Seas0nPass: Firmware restore successful!
j'ai fait OK
j'ai debranché ATV de mon MAC, branché sur la télé avec HDMI
logo Apple apparu pour 5 secondes puis écran noir.
j'ai pas de message "no signal" sur m télé , donc ATV est bien connecté mais rien a l'écran.

HELP please!
merci


----------

